# Karzai is considering conscription



## Teufel (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35281089/ns/world_news-south_and_central_asia/

MUNICH - Afghan President Hamid Karzaisaid Sunday he is looking at instituting conscription to build an army big enough to provide security without international help.

Karzai told a conference of the world's top defense officials in Munich that he wants to build and train an army and police force of 300,000 by 2012 that will be able to provide security for Afghanistan by 2015 without international help.


Where to start with this one?  I don't know how this could be enforced or logistically supported.  We (the US) are already paying the bulk of the ANA payroll, who is going to pay for this increase?  Our embedded training teams are already stretched thin, who will provide the extra trainers?  Who will supply these forces?  How do we keep these soldiers from changing sides.  So many questions, I won't even keep going.


----------



## AWP (Feb 9, 2010)

This same tactic didn't endear the population to Babrak Karmal.


----------



## BLACKMags (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like the Prez had something to do with this too.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 9, 2010)

We need to consider conscription.


----------

